# NI Kinetic Metal--Any Reactions?



## jtenney (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello all--

Just noticed this new product, which looks kind of cool, except that many of the sounds look like they might overlap with those found in (many) other libraries. The interface is interesting, with its potential for layering and evolving/morphing sounds. But the audio demos sound really "straight," not very imaginative or "evolutionary" at first listening. Anybody have opinions, experience as yet, or whatever? And how about reaction to the pricing at $99, regarding bang for the buck and such things? Thanks!

later,
John


----------



## mark812 (Sep 25, 2013)

Sounds cool. Nothing that Omnisphere or Alchemy can't already do, but variety is good. Keep in mind that it's going to be 50% off sooner or later - it's NI. 

For really imaginative, creative metal sounds check out this: http://www.camelaudio.com/Steamworx-Sou ... ibrary.php


----------



## Chriss Ons (Sep 25, 2013)

The morph/effects wheel is an interesting concept but I don't quite get why the tutorial video doesn't show more examples of what you can achieve with it, or lets you hear more of the included sounds/patches, for that matter... 
But maybe the demos (which didn't wow me either) and video don't do the product justice, I don't know.


----------



## jtenney (Sep 25, 2013)

mark812, I use Alchemy and have Steamworx, and totally agree with you about its quality!


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 25, 2013)

mark812 @ Wed 25 Sep said:


> Sounds cool. Nothing that Omnisphere or Alchemy can't already do, but variety is good. Keep in mind that it's going to be 50% off sooner or later - it's NI.



+1

it will also most probably be in Komplete 10........


----------



## dpasdernick (Sep 25, 2013)

jtenney @ Wed Sep 25 said:


> mark812, I use Alchemy and have Steamworx, and totally agree with you about its quality!



+100 on Steamworks. Amazing.

It's hard for me to buy anything standalone from NI anymore. Better to wait to upgrade to the next version of Komplete. Even buying Heavyocity stuff is daunting although they assured me Aeon would never be bundled with Komplete.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 25, 2013)

dpasdernick @ Wed 25 Sep said:


> jtenney @ Wed Sep 25 said:
> 
> 
> > mark812, I use Alchemy and have Steamworx, and totally agree with you about its quality!
> ...



i was told that with Damage and now it's in K9.
I bought and like it but I'm not buying anymore Heavyocity products until I see what's in K10


----------



## mk282 (Sep 26, 2013)

Aeon won't be in K10 - it's Heavyocity's first really standalone product.


That said, I simply adore the GUI and its simplicity in Kinetic Metal.


----------



## Phil M (Sep 26, 2013)

mk282 @ Thu 26 Sep said:


> Aeon won't be in K10 - it's Heavyocity's first really standalone product.
> 
> 
> That said, I simply adore the GUI and its simplicity in Kinetic Metal.


I went and bought Aeon as I'm planning on upgrading from K8 to K9U (primarily for Damage and Evolve) and then leaving the Komplete path for a while as NI haven't brought out anything post K9 to tempt me. That way I won't care if Aeon does end up in K10 :wink:

As someone who has Alchemy + Steamworx I'm struggling to justify buying this, but as you say the GUI looks interesting and if/when NI put it on sale at some point I could be tempted.


----------



## Atom Hub (Sep 26, 2013)

I like it... the interface is very nice. the demos... it really matters what music/noises/whatever you produce to consider buying this. me personally, have enough of my own metals... :D but will consider buying, if the price go down on some occasion...


----------



## rJames (Oct 2, 2013)

Worst purchase I've ever made.

Uncontrollable. Scripted so that it is difficult to go under the hood and alter. You can dial in sounds via their GUI which is ugly, non-ergonomic...

Today is the first time I've tried to alter the ADSR envelope. ???? Plus it is a resource hog. It plays every group all the time so that is 16 voices or so for every note, most of which you dial out.

Ugh. Good idea, badly programmed. Not worth $29.


----------



## jtenney (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow!! Food for thought, that's for sure! Thanks for the assessment!!


----------



## rJames (Oct 2, 2013)

For my 2¢, it should have had tuning for each sample in the GUI. I've had to go in (and figure out what samples are on what controller etc) to make it sound like I wanted.

Plus if there's a long release, you are stuck with it as far as I can tell. I'm not a deep programmer but I do handle Kontakt pretty well.

Like Atom Hub above, I do a lot of my own metals and used this on one cue but I wouldn't buy it if I hadn't already done so.

On the other hand, the thread about Padshop got me trying it again and I have found it very useful.

So, I might just be resistant to something new. I don't know how we keep track of all of the sounds that we have anyway.

Kinetic should have been simpler IMHO. It would have been much more useful.


----------



## mk282 (Oct 3, 2013)

Two big knobs for main timbral changes. Can't get much simpler than that. :D


----------



## rJames (Oct 3, 2013)

Funny, on mine there are 8 separate sliders each controlling a different sample some of which are tuned, some untuned, some hit to tempo, some do not, some add random attacks.

Then there are two big animating switches each with 4 positions...

I'd rather have the version that you got!

Did your version come with the ability to tune the samples without going inside of Kontakt?


----------



## mk282 (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm talking about the main part of the interface, which is really just two big knobs. Everything else is secondary to those two knobs.

It's really simple to use, anything else (like tuning each sample from the GUI) would complicate things far too much. It's a well done interface.


----------



## quantum7 (Oct 21, 2013)

I finally decided on a whim to purchase it.....fearing the worst since NI stuff is sometimes hit or miss....but was pleasantly surprised with it. I really like it and find it one of the more unique libraries I've ever heard. This will be great for soundtrack, ethereal, and New-Age music. IMO $99 is very fair.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Dec 12, 2013)

Anyone else using this and getting a VERY high CPU hit ? I have tied on a quad processor slave and master with VEP5, Directly in Logic X, etc with just about the same results. 

OS 10.84, Kontakt 5.2, Logic X, VEP5 latest


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Dec 13, 2013)

Anyone ?



Giant_Shadow @ Thu Dec 12 said:


> Anyone else using this and getting a VERY high CPU hit ? I have tied on a quad processor slave and master with VEP5, Directly in Logic X, etc with just about the same results.
> 
> OS 10.84, Kontakt 5.2, Logic X, VEP5 latest


----------



## M.K. (Dec 13, 2013)

Check out these walkthrough videos:

Part1:


Part2:


----------

